# Pics thanksgiving in the hamptons



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

just got back from spending thanksgiving out at east hampton.

had a fabulous dinner at maidstone arms inn.. the weather sucked, lots of rain and dreary skys.

non the less marilyn and i managed to get a little photo tour together although those nice blue colorful skys we didnt capture are but a dream .

the first batch was taken by marilyn, the next batch myself.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

and mine


----------



## 6spdg37s (Oct 14, 2009)

beautiful pics... I love the hamptons my family has 2 houses out there.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

we made a pit stop stop at wolffers winery in the hamptons ...worth the stop. the wine is great and the winery is very pretty


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Those are great pictures, thanks for sharing! I would love to make it to that side of the country someday.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice pictures as usual. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

no hdr effects used either.... the shot hru the winary window was done spot metered thru the glass...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

no hdr effects used either.... the shot hru the winary window was done spot metered thru the glass with a polarizer to cut reflections...


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Amazing!! The colors stand out so much in your pics, love it


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice photos! 

It's ironic to me that those quaint old buildings are occupied by chain stores that I can visit at any of my local malls. It seems like no matter where you go in the US, it's all the same shops manned by people who have no expertise in whatever it is they're trying to sell you. Such a shame.


----------



## Beltane (Jul 23, 2009)

What a beautiful area! Excellent pics!


----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bmw-hoya (Sep 11, 2007)

ecstuningjoe said:


> beautiful photos! Thanks for posting!


+1


----------

